# Who can certify a copy of my passport as a "true copy" in New York state?



## Jackiefatenbread (Jan 24, 2008)

I need to have a copy of my passport certified in order to get a solicitor in the UK to act on my behalf. This is due to the UK anti-money laundering regulations (the requirement to see a certified copy of my passport, not my requirement for legal counsel...).

Notary publics in New York state are not allowed to perform this service (and I don't want to drive to Pennsylvania, the nearest state that allows notary publics to do this).

Any ideas (both of who can help, and what they will charge)?


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Maybe someone at the UK consulate in New York will know.

I found this. It seems there are a lot of different officials the UK will accept as certifiers.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Like Synthia suggested, your best bet is to contact the UK Consulate. They may be able to do it for you right there. (Who better to swear that you're copy is authentic?) Check their website first - they may have a schedule of prices for services like this.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

